# Roy Rastetter ...........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... the fire breathing A/A Bantam roadster of Hale Center, Texas' Roy Rastetter ............


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE work on that Hemi! Thing sure turned out well!

What for headers was used? They're difficult to see! Other then that, NICE work! I am sure in real life something like was truly a fire breathing dragon! Lightweight car with a HUGE Hillborn injected Hemi, yep thats a whole lotta go like hell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CanyonAg77 (Aug 4, 2021)

I know this is very old, but I just wanted to say, nice job. I remember this car from when it was in the back of Roy's shop, and when he would take it out on the Farm to Market roads outside of Hale Center and test it out. I spent a lot of hours in his shop, looking over Roy's shoulder while Dad drank coffee there. I learned a lot about cars there.

I don't think I ever saw it at a drag strip, but I saw him run other cars. I recall this car was a little scary for him, the short wheelbase made it really squirrelly to drive.


----------

